# Can I charge my Tracker EK vehicle battery on hookup?



## duetto96 (Jul 6, 2006)

Excuse my ignorance, but I know this is possible on some other manufacturers vans. So, on my 2007 Tracker EK, if I use the control panel above the habitation door to select Leisure or Vehicle battery whilst on hookup, and assuming I have the built-in battery charger turned on, is this supposed to charge the selected battery or does the charger only work for the leisure battery?

David


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

As far as I know it's only the leisure battery that gets charged. Might be wrong though.

Bob


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

I think you will find it charges the vehicle battery when switch is in the right position.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes David it will charge the vehicle battery we had a similar system on a previous van but don't forget to switch to the vehicle battery.

Jan


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

I asked exactly this question to Sargent Ltd. (manufacturere of the charger on my 2004 Tracker EKS) and the reply was as follows:

QUOTE

Good morning Stuart, thank you for your enquiry, the answer is yes. 
On the control panel the button at the top left hand side is the main power button (as you will already know) the button next to it is the vehicle battery selector (which toggles between leisure battery (LED off) and the vehicle battery (LED on)) if this is selected (LED on) and the charger is switched on (On the PSU 2007) then the charge current will be directed to the vehicle battery, one word of warning if the battery has been left for a considerable time and the voltage has fallen to below 10.5v then the control panel will not let you select it, if this is the case then an independent charger should be used to raise the voltage for a short length of time. As soon as the panel see a voltage greater than 10.5 it will allow the battery to be selected and therefore charged, the reason for this is to prevent the leisure system from depleting the vehicle so that it will not start.

UNQUOTE

If you charger is similar I would suggest that the advice is the same.

Stuart


----------

